# eBay/Amazon bottomless portafilter, any good?



## Moor (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm looking at a bottomless portafilter and whilst the crema coffee version looks nice but there's no way I can justify its price. There are many 54mm bottomless portafilters that are available on eBay and Amazon, all presumably from China as they are non branded or branded with a name I have never heard of, but all at reasonable prices. The question is are they any good? Reviews are mainly positive but nearly all complain about the basket not being machined properly and the holes spraying coffee in all directions, not a problem if I can use the one from Sage, it's not clear if you can, I can't see why not though.

Has anyone here bought one or have any experience of them?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Have bought one in the past for a GC.

It was fine and had no problems with it.

The only suggestion I would make is buy one from a person who sells lots of coffee paraphernalia rather than one maybe slightly cheaper from a first time seller, unless it's a used one and it's being passed on.


----------



## Moor (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks. Does the standard sage basket fit?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I got this one from Amazon for my Bambino. The Sage basket fits perfectly and whilst the portafilter does not fit into the grouphead as tightly as the stock Sage portafilter, it works perfectly well (albeit I twist it in a little more).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Changzhou-Filter-54mm-Bottomless-Portafilter-Replacement/dp/B089K9K1QB/ref=pd_rhf_ee_s_rp_c_2_0_3/258-9017920-1931339?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B089K9K1QB&pd_rd_r=b45426ab-559b-4b93-8fb8-9130deec7a1b&pd_rd_w=XKVXw&pd_rd_wg=A8cDo&pf_rd_p=b8021308-7082-49c4-8dfb-296c7e8b2e71&pf_rd_r=PFPQGZ5A42PM6SCYM3H7&psc=1&refRID=PFPQGZ5A42PM6SCYM3H7


----------



## LJA (Sep 11, 2019)

I used an eBay one from Edesia Express I think its called, and it seems really good quality. From memory they are around £30 for the Portafilter.


----------



## Ivcha976 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi - any recommendation for 54mm portafilter precise basket to be used in botomless portafilter? I found ones which came with the Sage Barista Express not good enough. 
Thanks for sharing expertise


----------

